

Why Andreessen Horowitz Is Investing in Rap Genius - ibsathish
http://news.rapgenius.com/Marc-andreessen-why-andreessen-horowitz-is-investing-in-rap-genius-annotated#note-1103810

======
coltr
I was indeed wondering about this. And I listen to hip hop.

